# I may be addicted



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

I swore i never would try waterfowling after watching it consume the lives of several of my co-workers who were avid deer and turkey chasers before a friend of mine took them out for ducks. Well yesterday I broke my promise to myself and tried it. WOW is all that I have to say, we hunted big water and I saw more birds then I ever could have imagined. We saw loads of geese, a readhead, and about 10 goldeneyes, and probably 50+ more ducks that were moving to fast or flying to high to identify. If I could learn to shoot a shotgun better I would have had several in the freezer. Now I am already designing a blind for a jon boat that I have and trying to figure out what decoys I want to buy. Just what I needed another addiction to rule my life. Good luck everyone.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Biggun... The vibes comming from your post say's it all...You are hooked...I remember my first time out that was it...As for your shooting working with clay birds in the summer will help...but a lot of it still comes from being out there...ENJOY IT YOUR ADDICTED...C.L...


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

Bigun said:


> I swore i never would try waterfowling after watching it consume the lives of several of my co-workers who were avid deer and turkey chasers before a friend of mine took them out for ducks. Well yesterday I broke my promise to myself and tried it. WOW is all that I have to say, we hunted big water and I saw more birds then I ever could have imagined. We saw loads of geese, a readhead, and about 10 goldeneyes, and probably 50+ more ducks that were moving to fast or flying to high to identify. If I could learn to shoot a shotgun better I would have had several in the freezer. Now I am already designing a blind for a jon boat that I have and trying to figure out what decoys I want to buy. Just what I needed another addiction to rule my life. Good luck everyone.


Watefowl hunting takes a lot of money, time and desire. Plus, be ready to deal with other waterfowl hunters whether hunting state or private areas. There's an old saying in the waterfowl world, "Nobody hates a waterfowler more than another waterfowler." I have been duck hunting now for almost 15 years and that statement is right on. Waterfowl huntere are VERY passionate about the sport and take things VERY serious.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

They call it HOOKED ON QUACK....


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Welcome to the world of waterfowl humting. Now you are really in trouble.
Next fall you will be starting at the calender wondering how you gonna duck hunt every day and still get out deer and turkey hunting.
A little advise for your new decoy set ups.
Super mag deeks only will pay off big if you hunting big water and crowded areas.
Cost a bit more than standard size but well worth the investment.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

You know you have it bad when, in the middle of the night, you bolt up from a dead sleep and scream "take 'em!"

Welcome to the ranks.......


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

OK second trip this morning, and finally got my first bird. A beautiful bluebill drake. they crossed at about 40 or 50 yards outside the deeks, and to far to shoot. After they crossed my buddy turned them back in our direction with beautiful calling. They crossed the second time at 15 or 20 yds and we each splashed 1. Now the questions begin, I need calls and deeks, who likes what? My buddies all use greenhead gear deeks and zink calls almost exclusively. What does everyone think about this combo.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

echo duck calls and zink goose calls. any deeks will do the job. but a lot depends on how your gonna get them to the hunting spot. i use herters burlapped ,but they are too heavy to carry. and some herters suc duck for walk in places.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

..Bigun...There are a lot of quality duck calls, goose calls amd decoys out there on the market...You will have to do a lot of shopping for your choice...You will get a lot of good opinions from we the Waterfowlers..However it will be your choice what you want ,,it's your checkbook...BLUEBILLS FAST ACTION...C.L...


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

The next question for you Bigun is... are you gonna field hunt or stick to water only? Truly your best goose action is in the fields... so beware! Before you know it- you'll have a trailor for field decoys (like me) and a boat in the garage with floating goose & duck decoys (like me). 

The #1 thing during hunting season for me is that- truly, no matter what weather is going on.... there's always SOMETHING to do! 

Welcome to Waterfowling & for the best early duck action- get permission to a private swamp.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

MuskieMan35 said:


> The #1 thing during hunting season for me is that- truly, no matter what weather is going on.... there's always SOMETHING to do!


That was what I enjoyed the most. THere is very little down time, when you are just sitting waiting. There are usually birds in the air and if there aren't wait a few minutes. I wil probably start out hunting the water because that is all I have experience with so far, probably easier to learn water before trying to find a place to fild hunt.

If anybody wants to take a rookie out and maybe help spread some of their expertise, I am open most mornings until the end of the season.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Bigun ...from the sounds of it you are addicted...As MuskyMan35 said the weather never came into the picture when it comes to Waterfowl hunting...There is always something to do...Even if it is just scouting for the fields that the birds are using...sometimes that changes from day to day..Getting permission from a farmer to hunt was always the hardest.....What I learned to do was to find out what fields they were using ..If that farmer did not give me permission..Try the farm they are flying over on there way to another and set up and intersept them...A lot of time it works...THERE IS ALWAYS SOMETHING TO DO...C.L...


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

If you're hooked on quack, would you be considered a quackhead?


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

1roofmusky said:


> If you're hooked on quack, would you be considered a quackhead?


Absolutely...


----------

